# JD 826 Impeller drive pulley & safety system questions



## gts (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm working on a machine that someone in the neighborhood put out at the curb. I believe it's a late 80's machine, SN M00826X595532. Downloaded the Tech Manual dated Jul-81, and the Operator's manual OM-M83163. I've freed up both impellers by filling up the shear pin holes with PB blaster- the 2nd one broke loose after 5 days of soaking today. Removed the impeller drive pulley and replaced the sleeve bearing at that location with the Toro crossover part. I'm getting ready to reassemble after doing some POR15 painting under the scraper blade, checking out the auger bearings and sucking out what appears to 5-20W from the gearbox (based on visual viscosity). When I removed the impeller drive pulley, the set screw was on the interior side, toward the front of the machine. I'm assuming this was incorrect, although neither manual is crystal clear in this respect. I also have an interlock problem. I've skimmed the troubleshooting section, but I'm hoping someone knowledgeable can shortcut to the solution. With the auger drive in the off position, throttle midrange, and the key in the on position the machine will start/run if EITHER of the safety handles is held down. I cleaned the contacts on the auger switch, but not the throttle switch (yet).


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

gts said:


> I'm working on a machine that someone in the neighborhood put out at the curb. I believe it's a late 80's machine, SN M00826X595532. Downloaded the Tech Manual dated Jul-81, and the Operator's manual OM-M83163. I've freed up both impellers by filling up the shear pin holes with PB blaster- the 2nd one broke loose after 5 days of soaking today. Removed the impeller drive pulley and replaced the sleeve bearing at that location with the Toro crossover part. I'm getting ready to reassemble after doing some POR15 painting under the scraper blade, checking out the auger bearings and sucking out what appears to 5-20W from the gearbox (based on visual viscosity). When I removed the impeller drive pulley, the set screw was on the interior side, toward the front of the machine. I'm assuming this was incorrect, although neither manual is crystal clear in this respect. I also have an interlock problem. I've skimmed the troubleshooting section, but I'm hoping someone knowledgeable can shortcut to the solution. With the auger drive in the off position, throttle midrange, and the key in the on position the machine will start/run if EITHER of the safety handles is held down. I cleaned the contacts on the auger switch, but not the throttle switch (yet).


You wrote " the set screw for the auger pully was on the interior side, toward the front of the machine. I'm assuming this was incorrect "....in most cases the set screw is on the inside towards the impeller......usually a square nut set screw that you need an 8 point socket to remove. In regards to your interlock......my JD 828D interlock works fine......well I think it does anyway, I can take my right hand off of the auger control and it continues to work as long as I keep the drive control (left hand drive lever) engaged....this frees up my right hand to adjust the chute.....NOTE: This does not work if I attempt this same procedure by holding down my auger and letting go of my drive.....I'm not sure if some models can do it both ways but for me it only works the one way. Video of interlock fix for an Ariens attached.


----------

